

Quora’s Horrible Mobile Experience (In the name of "growth") - francoismathieu
http://fmathieu.co/post/56604904227/quora

======
incision
I expect many if not most around here wrote Quora off some time ago [0].

As I recall the site is quite popular in India. I wonder if Quora's
shenanigans are somehow more acceptable over there?

0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4377181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4377181)

~~~
francoismathieu
That was another issue that they corrected a while ago. I hope they also
correct this one.

------
francoismathieu
Me and my wife are really pissed when it happens. Decided to post this to let
them know how it sucks.

------
madhuprasanna
No way to adjust type face or size, difficult to read walls of text.

